# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Распространение вируса под видом GSM ping

## gorvit82

> GSM ping - программа позволяющая определить местоположение сигнала мобильного телефона по его номеру. GSM-Soft2007.narod.ruАдрес программы


Я, как последний лох, клюнул и запустил инсталлятор. Хотя, сразу почувствовал неладное, проверил файл и CureIT и NAV05 - вирусов нет. Запустив инсталлятор, ничего не появилось. Опять CureIT  - и снова вирусов не находит. Решил посмотреть, что сидит в памяти. А там *ВСЕ ПРОЦЕССЫ* занимают памяти раза в 3-4 больше (для примера, explorer.exe под 80Мб), и остальные, в основном, от 30+Мб. Завершил один подозрительный процесс, все стабилизировалось.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Касперский определяет в инсталяционном пакете Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Delf.bx.

----------


## pig

Стало быть, вам сюда.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Стало быть, вам сюда.


А может просто провериться Касперским? Я могу сказать, что и AVIRA уже детектит там троян. BitDefender и Nod32 посчитали утром этот объект подозрительным.

----------


## gorvit82

Вчера качал последний CureIT.
Несколько раз сканировал им полную систему - ничего не находит.

----------


## Dimass

> А может просто провериться Касперским? Я могу сказать, что и AVIRA уже детектит там троян. BitDefender и Nod32 посчитали утром этот объект подозрительным.


Я скажу вам вот что! в проге сидит троян TR/Proxy.Agent.CL! Вот гады делают все чтобы распрастранить свои трояныю!

----------


## Incident

Черт!
Знал, что невозможно определить точное положение человека по сигналу от сотика, а можно только радиус от ближайшего ретранслятора! Но все равно повелся...
Подскажите, плз, чем его поймать и убить, если стоит НОД32. Очень нехоцца ставить Каспера и вапще что-либо другое, а то потом сносить замучаешься... Спасибо!

----------


## anton_dr

вам сюда - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## WandererRUS

Я сегодня тоже получил спам по ICQ, ну, думаю надувательство полное!!! Сам немного связист знаю, как GSM работает!!! Но вдруг гений появился и смог вложить в прогу математический расчет!!! Удивился размеру проге всего 900 с копейками кил! Картинка висит, типа работает программа! НУ, заливаю на комп. тырк устанавливать а Каспер своим визгом мне в уши в место музыки, которую я в этот момент слушал! Вирус Trojan.generic ... Вот так вот умерла мечта о гении который нашел бы мой сотовик!!!

----------


## Самарчанин

местоположение моно определить, ток это будет не бесплатно!!! Например в Самаре есть такая возможность у Мегафона, не знаю как у других людей в других региона, но вот ссылочка поэтой теме
http://samara.megafonvolga.ru/services/317/

----------


## Spilotro

> Я скажу вам вот что! в проге сидит троян TR/Proxy.Agent.CL! Вот гады делают все чтобы распрастранить свои трояныю!


А кто знает, какие пакости делает этот троян?

----------


## Ego1st

делает прокси из вашего компьютера, на что явно указывает его название..

----------


## MedvedD

обнаружено: троянская программа Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.bwq	URL: hxxp://[skipped].ru/24309xxx/1151599487/GSM_PING.exe
Приползло сегодня  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Во, уже и Пинч там.

----------


## АРХАНГЕЛ 3000

Подскажите пожалуйсто как избавиться от прокси сервера которы он создал в компе

----------


## Макcим

Вам нужно обратиться в раздел "Помогите!", но сначала прочитайте правила.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да эта тема уже древний баян...наталкиваюсь на подобное уже года 2-3, меняются только зверье, а названье мало изменяеться единственное что могу добавить не стоит так же скачивать генераторы кредиток и генераторы логин-паролей к различным интернет сервис провайдерам. Как известно бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке  :Wink:

----------


## Bezik

Так я так и непонял как всетаки избавится от последствий етого трояна???
Люди знающие ... те которые столкнулись с ним помогите мне ..... Аууууу
Заранее спасибо

----------


## SDA

Bezik - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## westoff

Хм, народ, я юмора не понял, скачал тоже сеня эту фичу, тут наткнулся на такую темку, типо вирус, стоит нод32, посл версия, обновления, ни чего не нашел, вышел в без режим...тоже самое, просканил утилитой от др веба, пусто, сканил онлайн версий кашпера...пусто...ноль....в чем прикол, я не понял?
Тут еще про какие то прокси......я просканил свой комп....на порты открытые....ни чего подозрительного...мож пояснит кто!!!!АААА
ТОка плз...не отправляйте меня на эту справку....там черным по белому написано...если кашпер..ставь на сканирование....
Дальше и читать не стал....а то счас понатыкаю неясностей на рабочую машину....шпасиб

----------


## drongo

*westoff*, Зря, читай дальше  :Wink: Сделай логи, тогда посмотрим.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

westoff в любом случае заводите тему в разделе помогите и действуйте в соответствии с правилами! А програмульку на анализ возможно чтото более свежее!

----------


## westoff

drongo,Jolly Rojer, да я почитал....лана.....спасиб....др веб вроде раздолбил его....правда со второго раза тока...странно.....короче кашпер по сетке следов уже не нашел.....

----------


## dtggjm

Кусок этой проги лежит в C:\Temp\Bin.exe, основная часть, которая долбится в инет называется svchost.exe, в каталоге C:\WINDOWS\system32\ в отдельной папке, название, к сожелению, не запомнил, что-то типа PDlicence...Ее можно увидеть прогой Autoruns, в отличии от родных svchostов винды у нее нет описания.

----------


## kolik

> Знал, что невозможно определить точное положение человека по сигналу от сотика, а можно только радиус от ближайшего ретранслятора! Но все равно повелся...


В принципе, если телефон находится в зоне нескольких базовых станций, по уровню сигнала на каждой из них можно ориентировочно определить место более точно. Другое дело - кому эти сведения доступны.

----------


## ga4

C новыми заманухами делаю так:
ввожу название в поисковик и выбираю как обломаться!!!
в частности с GSM ping, попал сюда.
Сделал выводы!!!
p/s не ведитесь на рекламу!

----------


## новгородец

люди мне по аси пришло вот это  






 113230959 (15:59:08 3/11/2007)
Запрос авторизации
Новая версия, исправлены ошибки! GSM ping - программа позволяющая определить местонахождение сигнала мобильного теелефона по его номеру. gsm-

 я  скачал начал устанавливать а мой касперский в инсталятор не пускает у меня появились подозрения и благодоря вам я открутился от вируса.
                                                                                Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> В принципе, если телефон находится в зоне нескольких базовых станций, по уровню сигнала на каждой из них можно ориентировочно определить место более точно. Другое дело - кому эти сведения доступны.


Не более менее точно, а очень точно :Wink:  Доступны 100% спецслужбам ну и в принципе самим операторам!

----------


## wise-wistful

У Киевстара уже есть услуга Маячок позволяющая определить район, где находится человек пока не вовсех городах, но этот факт подтверждает возможность определения точного местоположения аббонента.

----------


## Стаканчик

Координаты любого мобильника определяются легко, но ни о какой программке, тем более на любом ПК, здесь и речь не идёт. Только прямой контакт с сотовым оператором через соответствующие службы. Иное это полный обман.

----------


## Kuzz

Теперь ипсользуется "жажда подсмотреть и подслушать"



> Программа для получения копии входящих и исходящих sms-сообщений, заданного телефона. Есть возможность создания списка одновременно обрабатываемых мобильных телефонов. Запись всех сообщений в лог-файл.
> 
> ...
> Данная программа платная. Одна лицензия стоит 3500 рублей.
> По вопросам покупки пишите [email protected]
> Демо версию программы Вы можете скачать здесь ("здесь" - ссылка), она рассчитана на 24 часа полноценной работы с момента запуска. 
> ...

----------


## stigor

Пришла реклама: 
"GSM-Локатор v1.03 
Данная программа позволяет определить местонахождение мобильного телефона  
в любой точке мира (при подключении соответсвующих карт). 
Точность определения составляет: 
для города - 10-20 метров (!) 
для пригорода - от 100 до 200 метров, в зависимости от плотности расположения  
ретрансляторов оператора связи 

На данный момент поддерживается определение местоположение сотовых телефонов всех GSM операторов. 
Для телефонов сети МТС и Билайн и их представительств в разных городах никаких ограничений по определению местоположения нет. При роуминге выводится информация о стране. 

Данная программа платная. Одна лицензия стоит $50  

Демо версию программы Вы можете скачать здесь _http://*******/GsmLocator_v1.03.exe , она рассчитана на 24 часа полноценной работы с момента запуска. 

Размер дистрибутива 144 Кб, без карт." 


GsmLocator_v1.03.exe.jc! - инфицирован Trojan.Sentinel

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ух ты опять вернулся "GsmLocator"  невидел уже года 2.

----------


## stigor

По тому же адресу:
_http://**********.com/SMS_catch_v2.01.exe

Троян тот же, что и в GsmLocator, этого нашел уже без рекламного приглашения.

зы
удивителен результат проверки на virustotal.com - 18/32

----------


## kerk

Ко мне в последнее время приходят по аське "сообщения" от тех, кто подхватил вирус. В основном это приглашение посмотреть фотки или ссылка на конкурсный клип-победитель.
Привык отличать автоматические сообщения, отправленные вирусом.  :Smiley: 
ЗЫ. Пока не заразился от них вроде  :Smiley:

----------


## Аннушка

Подцепила этот вирус...
Нод предложил только удалить заражённый файл. теперь при запуске пишет сообщение что winhost.exe не найден. Комп притормаживает.  За что отвечал этот файл?  Как теперь быть?
Ответте,плиз.... :Sad:

----------


## Гриша

Вам сюда http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46

----------

